# serpentine belt



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

How do you change the serpentine belt ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

oldman2 said:


> How do you change the serpentine belt ?


Which engine? And, on a fairly new car, why change it? If it's shredded already, there are likely other issues happening like a faulty belt tensioner or a bad alternator or A/C condenser that need to be changed out to prevent another belt from being shredded. The shredded belt is a symptom of another problem.


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

1.4 2011


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That still doesn't answer many of the questions I had about "why" a serpentine belt would need replacing on a fairly new car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does this illustration help? http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1005041P01-005.JPG


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

It looks to me you are required to take the engine mount off to remove the belt. If so what procedure do you perform to do so.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Even though I just bought the car, I was investigating this myself. 

It looks like it would require supporting the engine from underneath with a jack and something between the jack and the engine (such as a block of wood).

Remove the 3 bolts attaching the mount to the engine, then slightly lowering the engine just enough to wiggle the belt in the gap created between the mount and the engine.

I could be completely wrong though, as I've never done one. Hopefully an expert will join this thread and give you better advice.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

oldman2 said:


> It looks to me you are required to take the engine mount off to remove the belt. If so what procedure do you perform to do so.


You'll need to remove the air cleaner and use a hoist (or other device) to hold the engine up. You may be able to install a jack on the bottom side but you'll need to be very careful you don't damage anything by supporting the engine in the wrong place.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like the engine support bar from Harbor Freight is making its way into my tool stash. 

I sure hope there's a way to do it without removing engine mounts. On my old Buick, removing a single stud from the engine mount let the belt slip out.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know, because I wont put a wrench to this car. Even though I used to be certified Mitsubishi certified in the mid 1990s. I want the dealership to input it so CarFax picks up the service records.


----------

